# كورسات ArtCAM Pro . PowerSHAPE .PowerMILL



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

أخوانى الكرام
لمن طلب كورسات البرامج السابقة قمت برفعهم وهى باللغة الانجليزية لمن أرادها
جميع الفايلات رار بباسورد khaled
a = artCAM
pp = PowerSHAPE
p = PowerMILL
http://khlo70.googlepages.com/a.rar
http://khlo70.googlepages.com/p.rar
http://khlo70.googlepages.com/pp.rar


نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الخدمات وربنا يتقبل حسنات الاعمال


----------



## inside (2 مارس 2008)

الف شكر يا باشا جارى التحميل


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

والله ما قصرت فى شئ


----------



## حسن الدريدي (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## inside (9 مارس 2008)

باشا فين الشرح الفديو بتاعك لل Artcam


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (10 مارس 2008)

الف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (10 مارس 2008)

كل مافك الضغط يحصل erorr hdi ايه الحل


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (10 مارس 2008)

احمدمحمود محمد قال:


> كل مافك الضغط يحصل erorr hdi ايه الحل


 
تأكد من وضع الباسورد الصحيح


----------



## inside (11 مارس 2008)

خالد فيلافيو قال:


> تأكد من وضع الباسورد الصحيح



اين دروس الفديو يا اخ فلافيو


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (12 مارس 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته أحتاج إلى دروس ARTCAM باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية بارك_ _الله فيكم وجعلكم ذخرا وملادا لهده الأمة_


----------



## gehan11 (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا
برجاء اعادة التحميل لانها غير موجودة


----------



## باشمنتجة (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتييييير


----------



## بندر2006 (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## خالد صالح محمد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شــــــكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## momo-gti4 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيش ولا رابط شغال 
ممكن ترفع الملفات تاني 
معلش عشان انا محتاجها ضروري جدا
شكرا


----------



## بلال زبيب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخ الكريم 
سئل الاسكندر : لِمَ تُكرم معلمك فوق كرامة أبيك فقال
إن أبي سبب حياتي الفانية ومعلمي سبب حياتي الباقية


----------



## احمد فاروق مرتضى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كل ما ادخل يعطينى رسالةThe page you have requested could not be found. (404) ارجو الرد


----------



## محمود1307 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

:11:
:67:
:30::30::30:اشكرك جدا :30::30::30:
ولاكن لم أجد الروابط
الرجاء ارسالها مرة اخرى:11::11::11::68:


----------



## آصف زهير (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الجميل
بس إذا ممكن ترسلن على هذا الإيميل و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
azeng83*************


----------



## alaarekabe (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك بس للينكات مش شغالة


----------



## سناء عبدالله (30 مايو 2009)

لا يوجد أى حاجة عندما أضغط الرابط يعطى غير موجود


----------



## ahmed elhlew (4 يوليو 2009)

الصفحة مش موجودة براجاء مراسلتى اذا قام شخص بتحملية بعد يوم 4/7
شكرا


----------



## temo10150 (19 يوليو 2009)

الروابط مش شغالة وياريت لو فيه شرح بالعربى


----------



## ELGAMAL (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

برجاء التاكد من الرفع



* قال:


> *لم يتم العثور على الصفحة
> نأسف لتعذر تحديد موقع الصفحة التي قمت بطلبها.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## haythemvip (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

